# flash player 10 win7 ruckelt/stockt/laagt



## klauschwein (25. März 2010)

hi ihr potenziellen hilfesteller 
seit ca (hm) 5 wochen habe ich das problem dass flashanwendungen im browser wie auch lokal ziemlich wenig performance bieten um dies mal milde auszudrücken. am anfang funktioniert noch alles flüssig und ja dann sagt mir der taskmanager bei firefox respektive bei adobe flashplayer (je nach anwendung) eine cpu auslastung von rund 60% und speicherbelegung von 200mb-1,1 GB xD - ja nach erfolgloser suche in diversen foren wende ich mich nun an euch - gibt es ideen? 
adobe flashplayer, firefox, java, etc. wurde alles neuinstalliert und auf den aktuellsten stand gebracht - grafiktreiber sollte es auch nicht sein, da er bei allen anderen anwendungen gute dienste leistet 

system: Acer Aspire 5930 (C2D T9400  RAM 4GB GeForce 9600M GT Win7 Prof x64 Flash 10.0.45.2 Firefox Mozilla 3.6.2pre Java 6.0.180.7)

zu Hülfe!!     thx im voraus


----------



## padme (26. März 2010)

hi,
hast du bei deinem firefox das ad_on "betterprivacy" installiert?

wenn nicht, dann solltest du das mal ausprobieren, evtl solltest du deinem firefox mal mehr als 50mb cache speicher gönnen.

oder wenn du genügend ram hast gleich auschalten.
In der Adresszeile im Firefox "abou:config" eingeben.
"browser.cache.disk.enable" auf false setzen. anschliessend einen neuen integer mit dem namen "browser.cache.memory.capacity" anlegen. der wert entspricht dem arbeitsspeicher in kbyte. beispielsweise 30720 für 30mbyte.
es kann aber auch trotz des reibunglosen fünktionierens deines grafik-treiber am selbigen liegen.
schau mal auf laptopvideo2go ob du da nicht etwas aktuells bekommst, falls deiner nicht up2date sein sollte.
ok schönen gruss


----------



## klauschwein (26. März 2010)

hi padme, danke für deinen tip

das problem besteht ja nicht nur bei fire-fox, sondern auch bei flash-anwendungen. der grafik-treiber ist auf dem neuesten stand.
irgendwie alles sehr suspekt... seitdem ich die auslagerungsdatei von 6 auf 12 gb vergrößert habe und als konstant festgelegt habe, hält es sich in grenzen - die performance ist allgemein besser. mal schauen


----------

